# Whats a good bloodline to look at?



## Salazarusmc (Jan 23, 2009)

Im new to the forum and im looking for a APBT bloodline to look into any info will help.Thanks


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Depends on what you like man. Can you be more specific about what you want in a line?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

^Agree. Different bloodlines can yield vastly different animals. I think a lot of newcomers to the breed get too wrapped up in specific lines. Its better to meet a variety of people and dogs, and you will learn more about lines as you go along. But either way, kudos to you for doing research before you get the dog. There's a lot to learn if you've never owned the breed before.


----------



## Salazarusmc (Jan 23, 2009)

Im interested in a line that known for good weight pulling.


----------



## Salazarusmc (Jan 23, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> ^Agree. Different bloodlines can yield vastly different animals. I think a lot of newcomers to the breed get too wrapped up in specific lines. Its better to meet a variety of people and dogs, and you will learn more about lines as you go along. But either way, kudos to you for doing research before you get the dog. There's a lot to learn if you've never owned the breed before.


Ive owned the breed before but now I want to get more into it like some of the ppl on the forum so im doing my research before i end up getting a line that completely the opposite on what im looking for.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

We have some super people on that do weight pulling with their dogs. We have a section in trainig on weight pull so I would start talking to them if I were you. Andy of Oldforts kennel would be my first stop.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Well to be fair, a good weight pull dog can come from any line, and you'll find them running the gamut. I've got a little girl from Matrix kennels that is doing pretty well in weight pull (considering she hasn't been pulled that much). Then there are the Whopper and Dagger dogs if you like humongous pulldogs with a little bit of controversy attached.  I've heard good things about the Scot-Lin dogs and Wilhemakeit, though I haven't had any personal experience with them. If you're looking in a particular area of the country, that might help to narrow your search down further, unless you plan on going wherever you need to for your dog.


----------



## Salazarusmc (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Missy Villines in Missouri has some nice pulling dogs as well. I'm not sure how they're bred, but she's another competitive puller worth talking to. Makes good harnesses, too.


----------

